# Help Word ne s'ouvre plus!



## Viniv (28 Février 2006)

Salut à tous, 
voilà mon problème:
Word Power Point et Entourage ne veulent plus démarrer. La dernière manipulation avant ce blocage est la mise à jour de Quick Time. (Y a-t-il un rapport?)
Je bosse sur un eMac G4 1.25Ghz avec 1 Go DDR SDRAM.

Je viens de refaire toute l'installation de Microsoft Office mais  rien à faire, le message est le même: "Microsoft a detecté un problème et doit être fermé. Veuillez nous excuser de ce désagrément..."

Et là, j'essaie de réinstaller Quick Time 6.5 et il me refuse l'accès au disque dur en me disant qu'une version plus récente de QuickTime est déjà installée (alors que j'ai tout viré)

Merci de bien vouloir m'aider. J'imagine que c'est tout con mais écrire en Text Edit est un peu frustrant!


----------



## MortyBlake (28 Février 2006)

Viniv a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> voilà mon problème:
> Word Power Point et Entourage ne veulent plus démarrer. La dernière manipulation avant ce blocage est la mise à jour de Quick Time. (Y a-t-il un rapport?)
> Je bosse sur un eMac G4 1.25Ghz avec 1 Go DDR SDRAM.
> ...



Bienvenue sur McG

commence par faire une réparations des autorisations et jettes les fichiers de préférences. 
com.microsoft.Word.plist
com.microsoft.Powerpoint.plist
com.microsoft.Entourage.plist
... (fais une recherche, il se termine tous par plist)

Il y a des chances pour que ça suffise.
Quand tu réinstalles, si tu n'as pas jeté les fichiers de préférences, ils restent et l'erreur aussi.


----------



## Viniv (25 Mars 2006)

Désolé,
je viens de virer tous les fichiers de préférence, j'ai réinstallé tout office et... il ne veut toujours rien ouvrir. 

C'est quoi "faire une réparation des autorisations "? http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/confused.gif

Merci de m'aider, je n'y connais rien à mon mac mais je l'aiiiiiiiiiime!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mars 2006)

Pour répaarer les autorisations (c'est une opération de maintenance du système qui peut parfois résoudre certains problèmes), tu lances l'application Uitlitaire de disque (dossier Application > Utilitaires), tu sélectionnes dans la colonne de gauche ton disque dur. Puis tu vas sur l'onglet S.O.S. et tu cliques sur le bouton "Réparer les autorisations de disque". Une fois l'opération terminée, tu quittes Utilitaire de disque et voilà.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2006)

Salut
*Quicktime
le message "_version plus récente de QuickTime est déjà installée_ est un classique
Le plus souvent c'est signe que tu n'as pas tout viré
Va voir du coté du site Apple section il y a probablement un DESINSTALLEUR-REinstalleur

http://search.info.apple.com/?search=Go&lr=lang_en&kword=&type=kbdload&q=Quicktime

peut être  celui là  conviendrait
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=120255

sinon 

Va voir aussi si par hasard tu n'as pas des Receipts QT qui trainent 
( DD/Biblio/Receipts)

**Office
Office a la particularité, comme beaucoup de softs Microsoft , de coller des centaines de fichiers et facon Microsoft c'est à dire  partout et parfois de facon très cachée ou roublarde
Et une desinstallation est parfois  un vrai casse tête

*** tu ne donnes pas ton systeme


----------



## a/m (27 Mars 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> **Office
> Office a la particularité, comme beaucoup de softs Microsoft , de coller des centaines de fichiers et facon Microsoft c'est à dire  partout et parfois de facon très cachée ou roublarde
> ...


  tiens , une ptite image pour confirmer. la désinstalation est très longue et digne d'une pathologie de maniaque


perso, je ne crois pas que la MAJ à a voir, mais bon, tu ne parles pas d'exell, est-ce pareil? et si il reste une trace de prèfs, c'est râpé. donc tout à enlever avec recherche et point par point. c'est galère mais ça devrait le faire.


----------

